
DataMapper 1.0 Released - aaronbrethorst
http://groups.google.com/group/datamapper/browse_thread/thread/6e3d51520cb63d9c?pli=1
======
tptacek
DataMapper is the most serious alternative to ActiveRecord, the de facto
standard Rails database layer.

Its most notable difference, besides a simpler and more modular architecture,
is the fact that it defines its own schemas from properties of objects (in
other words, it generates its own migrations).

~~~
dkubb
We're just getting started with DataMapper too. Lots of things planned in the
future as we refine the API and internals.

For example, we're looking towards allowing normal ruby objects to be
persisted, not just objects that include DataMapper::Resource. I'm also
working on a query/adapter layer that will allow more complex queries to be
constructed similar to ARel called Veritas
(<http://github.com/dkubb/veritas/>), except it will include alot of the
things we've learned about working with 40+ datastores, some vastly different
from RDBMS.

~~~
grandalf
Dan -- thanks for all your hard work! I switched to DataMapper last October
and haven't looked back.

For those who aren't aware, DM is like ActiveRecord if it had been designed by
a seasoned Ruby programmer who also lives and breathes relational algebra. The
method chaining is so powerful you will find yourself amazed that it works,
then extremely impressed when you see the SQL that was generated.

I've heard of a few things on the roadmap and they are awesome. Now that DM
has gone 1.0 (stable API) I can see no reason why anyone would use AR for a
new project.

------
10ren
DataMapper is a Object Relational Mapper written in Ruby.
<http://datamapper.org/>

~~~
rams
Thanks. Couldn't make that out from their website easily.

------
mrinterweb
I love the DSL DataMapper has created. It is my favorite ORM. Unfortunately
most gems for Rails use ActiveRecord. Rails 3's ActiveModel should make it
much easier for other ORMs to compete. Thank you DataMapper team.

------
hello_moto
For those who are interested:

<http://martinfowler.com/eaaCatalog/dataMapper.html>

and

<http://martinfowler.com/eaaCatalog/activeRecord.html>

The information was a bit limited, but if you can get the book (buy/library),
go for it.

------
dublinclontarf
I would be so happy if Heroku were to move the version of datamapper they make
available to 1.0, I spent a while the other day working out why an app I had
done was throwing errors on Heroku, turned out they were using 0.9.11, which
didn't have [] & []= functions.

Added the functions myself to the app, and everything worked.

DataMapper, I'm a fan.

~~~
grandalf
can't you just install it by specifying the desired version in your gems
manifest?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
As long as you're on Bamboo, you should be able to use whatever ORM you want.
See <http://docs.heroku.com/bamboo> for more.

~~~
grandalf
I'm using bamboo + 1.9.1 and so far it's been great.

------
mark_l_watson
Great! I still use ActiveRecord a lot for legacy Rails apps, but I prefer
Datamapper now, partly because it supports MongoDB and mixed relational
database and MongoDB backends.

------
abdels
Just wanted to say...I <3 Datamapper, it rocks. When work with pre Rails 3.0
code I really feel that I'm missing the Datamapper Kool Aid a lot!!

Well done guys.

